# Trophy Dragon



## Sliver (Oct 9, 2010)

I recently finished this guy, just in time for Halloween​








His eyes change between red,blue and green































More pics and how I made this guy can be found on my blog

http://sliverofdarkness.blogspot.com/


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job on the dragon head, looking forward to seeing what you do for the body. Zuul and the skelly reacher in the blog are also great. Looking like you have a talent for making figures. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dominic81 (Nov 3, 2010)

Awesome detail Silver must have took a while on this project


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Ooooo, I like this guy and also the little pink creature sitting on the table behind him.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

He looks scary can't wait to see the whole dragon.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's a very cool dragon head. Are you going to give it a body some day?


----------

